# Diamond Babies born!



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

I'm so excited! This is the first time my Diamond Doves have laid eggs and today the first baby hatched! I've been hoping on breeding Doves and this is my start finally. I was able to see the baby today, and they are so tiny! No bigger than a quarter. 

So if any one has experience with new hatchlings and what not, what should I expect out of this? When will the parents start feeding them? I do hope the parents care greatly for them


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

I just had my first hatch a little over 3 weeks ago. only one egg hatched out of two sets. The baby grew fast. just make sure you have food on the floor of the cage so when the baby gets kicked out of the nest it has food close by. let the parents do the rest.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

So many people hang the feeders, grit and water on the side of their dove's cage...as if they are feeding budgies or finches. Then...when the parents stop feeding their young for weaning...they starve to death because they can not find the food or water on their own. Doves are ground feeders...they love to walk on the ground or the bottom of their cage...and are more comfortable eating their food on the floor. Make sure the food and water is on the bottom of the cage...so when the babies do leave the nest...they will be able to find it and learn to eat by watching their parents. Also...you will probably have to show the weaned babies where the water is by dipping their beaks into it. If you see them sitting with their eyes squinted or closed...it means they are dehydrated and need to drink. They won't eat if they are thirsty. You say you use Carefresh as bedding...wouldn't this be difficult for the little Diamond Doves to walk on comfortably? When you use newspaper...you can scatter the seed and pellets/crumbles on the floor of the cage so the babies can watch and learn from their parents how to eat. Here are a couple of pics my Diamond Dove breeding cage set up...and of young ones eating white millet with mashed up game bird starter mixed in.




























Dawn


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That's very sweet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is great news, I can only imagine how small that little hatchling is. and dove111 that is great advice and good pictures!  adorable.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Doves1111 said:


> So many people hang the feeders, grit and water on the side of their dove's cage...as if they are feeding budgies or finches. Then...when the parents stop feeding their young for weaning...they starve to death because they can not find the food or water on their own. Doves are ground feeders...they love to walk on the ground or the bottom of their cage...and are more comfortable eating their food on the floor. Make sure the food and water is on the bottom of the cage...so when the babies do leave the nest...they will be able to find it and learn to eat by watching their parents. Also...you will probably have to show the weaned babies where the water is by dipping their beaks into it. If you see them sitting with their eyes squinted or closed...it means they are dehydrated and need to drink. They won't eat if they are thirsty. You say you use Carefresh as bedding...wouldn't this be difficult for the little Diamond Doves to walk on comfortably? When you use newspaper...you can scatter the seed and pellets/crumbles on the floor of the cage so the babies can watch and learn from their parents how to eat. Here are a couple of pics my Diamond Dove breeding cage set up...and of young ones eating white millet with mashed up game bird starter mixed in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to ask actually, what seed brand do you buy? My doves always pick out those seeds to eat and i don't think I've seen bags with specific seeds like that! Basically asking, where did you get it all?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I buy White Millet in a 50 lb bag at my local Agway store for about $30. They also have it loose in binds...and sell it by the pound if you don't want that much.
Dr Foster & Smith sells it online...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8395

White Millet is only 11% protein so I also feed my Diamond Doves Game Bird Crumbles (in a separate feeding container) for the added protein, vitamins and minerals...which I also buy in a 50 lb bag. I mash it smaller for the babies when they are learning to eat. You can also feed crumbles or pellets that are made for Finches instead. *LuMoon* mentioned, on another thread, she feeds Lafeber Finch Pellets to her Ringnecks...these would also be good for Diamonds.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5911+5912+6233&pcatid=6233

Harrison's make a crumble and a mash that is excellent...here's the mash...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5911+5912+24593&pcatid=24593

Dawn


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Aw. so cute.


----------

